# " ضع سؤالك واستفسارك في هذا الموضوع "



## أسد القدس (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أود ان اطرح عليكم فكرة وهي فكرة وجدتها عند اخوانا في " الهندسة الكهربائية " وهو :

" ضع سؤالك واستفسارك في هذا الموضوع-نتمنى مشاركة من لديه خبرة في الاجابة " ‏

يعني انو يتم طرح اسئلة في هذا المكان ويتم الاجابة عليه من قبل من لديهم الخبرة وذلك لتسهيل التواصل

حتى نرقى بهذا المجال " هندسة الاتصالات " بهذا الملتقى الهندسي المميز 

آمل منكم الرد ... .

شكرا


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (5 مارس 2011)

فكرة رائعة وانا اول المؤيدين والداعمين لها وبالتوفيق وقد اعطيت صوتي معها


----------



## وفاء زكريا (13 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتم حد يساعدنى فى فكرة مشروع


----------



## احمد الهاشمي1 (15 يونيو 2013)

ممكن احد يساعدني في كيفية عمل الموبايل والابراج 3g


----------



## Nottin (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور وماقصرت صراحة فكرة ممتازه 
وانا اضم صوتي للصوتكم 
:56::56:


----------



## Nottin (22 يوليو 2013)

ل
لو سمحتوا 
ممكن استفسلر عن موظوع (in door positioning system ) طبعا هذا الموضوع في عمليات حسابية كثيرة ولاكن انا استخدم توع معين وهو
(fingerprinting method ) طبعا هذا يعمل على طريقتين 
offline mapping
online phase
وانا بعا اخترت الاول لامور كثيرة ولا كن هل ممكن من احد ان يفيدني عنه وعن القوانين التي يحتويها
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان:84:


----------



## م.الكترونيك (22 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن طلب كتاب عن 4G lTE RF اي كتاب خاص للاتصات يتكلم عن الفور جي قسم راديو فركونسي RF ياريت تكون بالعربي افضل او بالانكليزي بس اهم شي بالعربي ويكون واضح وشكرا وبارك الله بيكم


----------



## منادى الامل (31 يوليو 2013)

ايه رايكم فى فرص عمل الهندسة الكهربائية


----------



## محمدرعاطف العجارمة (3 أبريل 2014)

ممكن تساعدوني عندي امتحان بشركة توزيع الكهرباء ياريت تساعدوني اذا تعرفو طبيعة الاسئلة


----------



## احمد ب شهاب (12 مايو 2014)

اريد ان اعرف ماهي مكونات لوحة التحكم لماكينة حقن بلاستك


----------

